# Corner Bead Poll



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buck wanted to get this poll started and asked a question on how to do it, so I naturally took the whole thread over so I could steal the glory. :jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> 2buck wanted to get this poll started and asked a question on how to do it, so I naturally took the whole thread over so I could steal the glory. :jester:


 A painter posting about cornerbeads,,,, now thats something new,,,lol

Its paper for me,,, plastic takes an extra coat, it sucks, it moves,etc etc.Metal takes too much mud to fill it, and it chips off bad if its hit. No-coat(which has to be coated,just read the box) is twice the price as paper and has no metal in it,,,no brainer.

JMHO,,, and before y'all jump on me like a hungry dawg after a bone,,,Tonight is my birthday,,, I have dipped a bit heavy in the recipe, and I don't really give a rats arse if you don't agree,,,,lol

I'm 57 and my sweetie swears I don't look a day over 65.

So there !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> 2buck wanted to get this poll started and asked a question on how to do it, so I naturally took the whole thread over so I could steal the glory. :jester:


That's ok,,,us tapers are use to the painters stealing all the glory.We can bust our butts all week in a house,and all we hear is "when you going to be done?"
Then you painters come in for 3 hours and all you hear is " OH LOOK,the paint is on,,,,oh the walls look so GOOD NOW,ooowwwwhhhh look at that colour.............the house is almost done now"
were use to it :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> A painter posting about cornerbeads,,,, now thats something new,,,lol
> 
> Its paper for me,,, plastic takes an extra coat, it sucks, it moves,etc etc.Metal takes too much mud to fill it, and it chips off bad if its hit. No-coat(which has to be coated,just read the box) is twice the price as paper and has no metal in it,,,no brainer.
> 
> ...


just don't get too drunk and vote twice now 
happy b day capt,and may you get lots of WD-40 :yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> just don't get too drunk and vote twice now
> happy b day capt,and may you get lots of WD-40 :yes:


 Hope so,,, it keeps my plunger from sticking!!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Even a painter knows that paper tape is the way to go. 



2buckcanuck said:


> Then you painters come in for 3 hours and all you hear is " OH LOOK,the paint is on,,,,oh the walls look so GOOD NOW,ooowwwwhhhh look at that colour.............the house is almost done now"
> were use to it :yes:


That is how we roll.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> A painter posting about cornerbeads,,,, now thats something new,,,lol
> 
> Its paper for me,,, plastic takes an extra coat, it sucks, it moves,etc etc.Metal takes too much mud to fill it, and it chips off bad if its hit. No-coat(which has to be coated,just read the box) is twice the price as paper and has no metal in it,,,no brainer.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Capt, I totally agree with you :thumbsup:


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Can i vote for Vinyl, metal, AND no coat ? :jester:
________
WASHINGTON MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Axecutioner-B said:


> Can i vote for Vinyl, metal, AND no coat ? :jester:


yep.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's ok,,,us tapers are use to the painters stealing all the glory.We can bust our butts all week in a house,and all we hear is "when you going to be done?"
> Then you painters come in for 3 hours and all you hear is " OH LOOK,the paint is on,,,,oh the walls look so GOOD NOW,ooowwwwhhhh look at that colour.............the house is almost done now"
> were use to it :yes:


But painters have to put up with the lady of the house and her friends changing there mind about colour, drapes, carpets, kitchens etc, What do you think Mr Painter, Do you like it, Is it the greatest colour you have ever used Mr Painter, So you just agree so shes happy and you can get on with it and get the hell out before she gets givin a vase that dosent suit so it will all have to be painted again, Painting can suck sometimes, everyone comes around for a look while your working and gives there veiw on the whole thing like you really give a [email protected]#K, And they always seem to have run out of money or has a mate that will do it but you can have the job if your cheap enough.

At least with plastering everyone pisses off couse you might flik them with plaster or they might get dust in there eyes and they are keen to accept your price becouse thank god they have found someone silly enough to do this messy dusty job of plastering there house.

Some housing companys here seem to be obsesed with getting it plastered out at record speeds yet then they send in these old worn out slow not even quilified painters to piss about and take a long time to paint it??? They must be cheap??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna,can you post your last post in bigger letters,because when you talk about the painting,all I see is ,BOO HOO,WAH WAH,CRY CRY,SNIVEL,B1TCH:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> cazna,can you post your last post in bigger letters,because when you talk about the painting,all I see is ,BOO HOO,WAH WAH,CRY CRY,SNIVEL,B1TCH:whistling2:


 
:jester:Actually your the one who has been BOO HOO, WAH WAH. CRY CRY, SNIVEL, BITCH, the most about painters, I must have caught your bug for a second there, You better just get use to it cause we arnt going away :thumbsup:

That one must be worthy of a 2buck retaliation :thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I was thinking about this today on the one and a half hour drive back from the job. I like the solidity of paper, when I can apply it with full hot mud (adhesive added) behind it, but I prefer metal because I don't have to fill it as much...I put it on really tight, and in high traffic areas glass tape it and 1st coat with hot mud. I can make either work I suppose, but I like shooting staples in:yes:. I was wondering if shooting 1/2 staples into bead on steel studs would work if I put the glass on too....not sure if I'm willing to experiment with it though.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> A painter posting about cornerbeads,,,, now thats something new,,,lol
> 
> Its paper for me,,, plastic takes an extra coat, it sucks, it moves,etc etc.Metal takes too much mud to fill it, and it chips off bad if its hit. No-coat(which has to be coated,just read the box) is twice the price as paper and has no metal in it,,,no brainer.
> 
> ...


Happy belated Capt yesterday was my 21st anniversiary To think been married to the same woman for 21 years its a record in my family.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mine is not to wonder why, mine is to apply and let dry. An old painter sloagan.

I use paper and Happy Birthdat Capt


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Paper bead.



Capt-sheetrock said:


> Tonight is my birthday


Happy b-day, Capt.

Btw: Thanks for your daughter's pic. I've been trying to better make out the details in it. Would you have a pic that's not so dark.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> :jester:Actually your the one who has been BOO HOO, WAH WAH. CRY CRY, SNIVEL, BITCH, the most about painters, I must have caught your bug for a second there, You better just get use to it cause we arnt going away :thumbsup:
> 
> That one must be worthy of a 2buck retaliation :thumbup:


hey cazna,their posting pictures of your work over at paint talk:whistling2:


----------



## Sand Man (Nov 25, 2010)

ok i admit, i'm a little behind on the corner bead tip, been using metal bead and running tape over it for better pretection against cracking, not cause i like doing it that way, it is time consuming, just have a sh!t load of metal bead in stock and im a cheap a$$ and wont try anything else till its gone! btw..happy b-day capt!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> hey cazna,their posting pictures of your work over at paint talk:whistling2:


Oh oh, looks like someone did a rough level 4, then painted, then had light accross it and seen how crap it is so then decided to try and fill and patch over the paint, If thats the case then guess what!! Not going to work.

What thread is that 2buck, I had a look but i get a bit lost on PT, To much to read and not enough time to get through it all, 

I like workaholics announcement at the top, Hope DWT dosent go that way, We seem to able to all have a poke yet not go to far and keep it civilised :thumbsup: Good way to be:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Oh oh, looks like someone did a rough level 4, then painted, then had light accross it and seen how crap it is so then decided to try and fill and patch over the paint, If thats the case then guess what!! Not going to work.
> 
> What thread is that 2buck, I had a look but i get a bit lost on PT, To much to read and not enough time to get through it all,
> 
> I like workaholics announcement at the top, Hope DWT dosent go that way, We seem to able to all have a poke yet not go to far and keep it civilised :thumbsup: Good way to be:yes:


http://www.painttalk.com/f2/folly-18-a-11593/ post # 71 is where that picture came into play. The thread was on 18" rollers

Thanks canza, that announcement was made when there was a lot of bickering going on.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's the link http://www.painttalk.com/f2/folly-18-a-11593/
yeah,your right,we take a few pokes at each other on here, then get back on topic.they can have 50 post on a thread,and 3 of them deal with the topic


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> hey cazna,their posting pictures of your work over at paint talk:whistling2:


And next they're going to putty coat the whole wall.....right?:blink: I've seen what that fix looks like when painted....oh well, it keeps a guy busy I guess! :laughing:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

God Dam Painttalks a crazy place, How much of your life is spent sleeping?? 20% or So, Well you would waste another 20% trying to read all that???? Seems as though there is a lot more painters than drywallers in the world going by the difference between DWT and PT, And painters have a lot more to say dont they????

That Wall needs fully skimmed with mud or they are just pissin into the wind and wasting there paint and labour.

DWT feels like a small town full of cool dudes and PT feels like a big city full of nutters you best stay away from to me 

If DWT gets all childish like your tryin to stamp out workaholic then i would loose interest very fast, Good work standin up like that i must say :thumbsup: Top Man.

Anyway Paper Metal beads My vote, Screw the rest, I agree with Capt.

And a Happy New Year to everyone on DWT, Hope you all have a great one.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> here's the link http://www.painttalk.com/f2/folly-18-a-11593/
> yeah,your right,we take a few pokes at each other on here, then get back on topic.they can have 50 post on a thread,and 3 of them deal with the topic


I blame it on one shoddy moderator and the fact that I make shoddy posts over there. :laughing:


SlimPickins said:


> And next they're going to putty coat the whole wall.....right?:blink: I've seen what that fix looks like when painted....oh well, it keeps a guy busy I guess! :laughing:


The thing is when you are dealing with groups in a forum most of them want to raise the bar not lower it. 


cazna said:


> God Dam Painttalks a crazy place, How much of your life is spent sleeping?? 20% or So, Well you would waste another 20% trying to read all that???? Seems as though there is a lot more painters than drywallers in the world going by the difference between DWT and PT, And painters have a lot more to say dont they????
> 
> That Wall needs fully skimmed with mud or they are just pissin into the wind and wasting there paint and labour.
> 
> ...


Thanks canza. 
If you were going there on a regular basis you would mostly be reading the new posts, I have been a member since Nathan opened the gates and sent out invites to the painters on CT. 

The place gets a bit more wild around this time of year when work for some gets leaner and they have more time to post. I am guilty of being off topic quite a bit but that is partly because I have been talking paint over there for going on 4 years. 

DWT is nice, it has a small town feel but it too has some nutters. 

Sorry to go off topic again. :whistling2:
I agree a skim is needed judging by the pics.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday to ya Captain,, sorry I'm late with a reply,,,Take Care Steve.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

_a) paper bead_ 60.00% b) vinyl bead 5.00% c) metal bead 20.00% d) no coat 25.00%
hey workaholic,did someone over at paint talk design or make the program for the poll thing
it adds up to 110% at the time of this posting:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

[QUOTE 
Thanks canza, that announcement was made when there was a lot of bickering going on.[/QUOTE]
Well, I have only been on PT for a few years, I guess I missed the time that a lot bickering wasn't going on. 

Ya know thats right Work !!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> DWT is nice, it has a small town feel but it too has some nutters.
> .


 I resemble that remark !!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Paper bead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I did it with a webcam, I got some pics on the hard drive,,, I may have to ask Work how to get em on here,,,,, Oh the shame of it all,,,, I may have to ask a painter to help me out,,,,,, ya'll pray for me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I know, I did it with a webcam, I got some pics on the hard drive,,, I may have to ask Work how to get em on here,,,,, Oh the shame of it all,,,, I may have to ask a painter to help me out,,,,,, ya'll pray for me.


I know ,,,it sucks :furious::furious:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Paper faced*



Workaholic said:


> 2buck wanted to get this poll started and asked a question on how to do it, so I naturally took the whole thread over so I could steal the glory. :jester:


 Hi lads! I was wondering if any of u have tried the USG paper faced plastic beads? Think we will be gettin them over here soon and wondered if any good? I use the metal at mo. Cheers for any info:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Hi lads! I was wondering if any of u have tried the USG paper faced plastic beads? Think we will be gettin them over here soon and wondered if any good? I use the metal at mo. Cheers for any info:thumbup:


 do you have link for them,maybe their testing them out on you guys:thumbup:
I have not seen them nor seen anyone talk of them on here so..... link if you can


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Plastic beads*



2buckcanuck said:


> do you have link for them,maybe their testing them out on you guys:thumbup:
> I have not seen them nor seen anyone talk of them on here so..... link if you can


 HEY CHIEF HOW U DOING?
GO ON 2 USG WEBSITE U WILL FIND THEM!!!:thumbsup:


----------

